

Why we should avoid Kaspersky  - sarciszewski
https://anonymissexpress.cyberguerrilla.org/?p=20212

======
sarciszewski
[https://scott.arciszewski.me/public/kasperspy/](https://scott.arciszewski.me/public/kasperspy/)
\- Another mirror of the original blog post

